# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Διαφορα GPS με A-GPS

## αλπινιστης

Ειμαι στην φαση αγορας τηλεφωνου και προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι διαφορα εχει το GPS με το A-GPS. Ακομα δεν εχω παρει καποια ικανοποιητικη απαντηση απο τις ερωτησεις που θετω στα καταστηματα.
1. Εχουν κανονικο δεκτη?
2. Εχουν τους χαρτες?
3. Χρειαζονται wifi (?) για να δουλεψουν? (Το ακουσα και αυτο...)
4. Αν εκτος απο οδικους (navigator), βαλω χαρτες βουνου, λειτουργουν κανονικα?

Help!

----------


## xlife

Το A-GPS είναι βοηθητικό στο GPS.Λόγο του οτι για να βρει σήμα απο δορυφόρο μπορεί να καθυστερεί σημαντικά το GPS χρησιμοποιήτε το A-GPS για υποβοήθηση εύρεσης θέσης μέσω της κυψέλης κινητής.Απ ότι ξέρω δεν χρεώνετε αλλά θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις για σίγουρα μιας και χρησιμοποιεί κάποια kb για την επικοινωνία με τους σταθμούς βάσης. Όταν γίνει ο ακριβής εντοπισμός μέσω A-GPS τότε αναλαμβάνει το κανονικό GPS. Εχω ακούσει οτι θα βγαίναν και σκέτες συσκευές A-GPS αλλά δεν θα δούλευαν σε περιοχές χωρίς κάλυψη και σε περιοχές που έχεις σήμα απο μία κεραία. Οι χάρτες είναι άλλο πράγμα. Βρίσκεις ένα πρόγραμμα που σε βολεύει, πχ IGO και βάζεις χάρτες απο την περιοχή σου , πχ Navteq Ελλάδα, Για το βουνό ισχύει το ίδιο απλά υπάρχουν κάποια εξειδικευμένα προγράμματα με ειδικούς χάρτες που έχουν όλους τους κατσικόδρομους

υγ. Δεν χρειάζεται wifi

----------

αλπινιστης (10-01-15)

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Το A-GPS είναι βοηθητικό στο GPS.Λόγο του οτι για να βρει σήμα απο δορυφόρο μπορεί να καθυστερεί σημαντικά το GPS χρησιμοποιήτε το A-GPS για υποβοήθηση εύρεσης θέσης μέσω της κυψέλης κινητής.



Οποτε, το να εχει ή να μην εχει A-GPS μου ειναι αδιαφορα (χρηση οχι για Navigator).
Το GPS δουλευει ΚΑΙ χωρις το A-GPS κανονικα...
 (ισως να αργει λιγο μεσα στον αστικο ιστο αλλα αυτο δεν με ενδιαφερει..)
Σωστα?

----------


## xlife

Ναι, αργεί πολύ. Το δικό μου Sony κάνει ενα τέταρτο να βρει δορυφόρους χωρίς να έχω ενεργοποιημένο A-GPS.
Για την ιστορία να πούμε οτι τα πιο καινούρια κινητά δεν χρησιμοποιούν το αμερικάνικο GPS αλλά το ρώσικο GLONASS το οποίο είναι πιο γρήγορο(Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά απο αυτά που διαβάζω) άλλα στα καταστήματα όλοι το αναφέρουν σαν gps

----------

αλπινιστης (10-01-15)

----------


## leosedf

Τα καινούρια χρησιμοποιούν και τα δυο συστήματα. Το λιγότερο GPS και μετά glonass.
Οι καινούριοι δέκτες είναι αρκετά γρήγοροι πλέον και χωρίς assisted gps.

----------

αλπινιστης (10-01-15)

----------


## Gaou

[QUOTE=αλπινιστης;686623]Ειμαι στην φαση αγορας τηλεφωνου και προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι διαφορα εχει το GPS με το A-GPS. Ακομα δεν εχω παρει καποια ικανοποιητικη απαντηση απο τις ερωτησεις που θετω στα καταστηματα.




> 1. Εχουν κανονικο δεκτη?



Κανονηκότατο αλλα πιο εξελιγμενο καθώς την ιδια στιγμή αν το εχεις ανοιχτο ( το agps ) περνουν ταυτοχρονα δεδομενα απο δυο διαφορετικα σηματα ( δορυφόρους και 3g/4g ή και wifi ) . Σφενδονη δηλαδη




> 2. Εχουν τους χαρτες?



Υπάρχουν τηλ. που εχουν μεσα χάρτες και λογισμικο. Δεν ξέρω άν ή mls βγαζει μικρη συσκευή . αν ναι κοιτα το.




> 3. Χρειαζονται wifi (?) για να δουλεψουν? (Το ακουσα και αυτο...)



αν εισαι μεσα στο σπιτι σου δουλευουν με wifi, μολις βγεις απο την εμβελεια του θα ψάχνουν 3g/4g. Φυσικά μεσα στο σπιτι σου το gps δεν βλεπει δορυφορους οποτε βασιζεται μονο στο agps.





> 4. Αν εκτος απο οδικους (navigator), βαλω χαρτες βουνου, λειτουργουν κανονικα?



οι μονοι χάρτες βουνου  αξιιποιστοι ειναι της pathaway.  πρεπει ομως να βρεις το αντιστοιχο προβλημα το οποιο ειναι μονο για βουνο. Αυτο θέλει λιγο προσοχή καθώς η εταιρια που κραταει λογισμικο για να τρεχουν οι συγκεκριμενοι χάρτες βγαζει το λογισμικο μόνο για συγκεκριμένες πλατφόρμες.
αν βρεις προγραμμα εν κατακλειδι που εκμεταλευται και το agps τοτε ειναι πολύ ομορφο για τα δεδομενα ( 3d ktiria κτλ) ενημερόνονται συνεχώς . Επισης απλα  προγραμματα οπως το google earth μπουρουν πλεον να δουλευουν αφου η πληροφοριες οσο αφορα στους χαρτες ειναι online. Φυσικά όσο χρησιμοποιεις agps το σημα θα ειναι δυνατο δεν θα χανεσαι μεσα σε τουνελ δεν θα πρεπει να περιμένεις μεσα στο αυτοκινητο να ξανακλειδώσει το gps αλλά θα εχεις χρεωση.

πλεον όλα τα τσιπακια εχουν a-gps .

----------

αλπινιστης (10-01-15)

----------


## leosedf

Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις μαστορα.
AGPS = λογισμικό που μέσω IP βρίσκει ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ που είσαι.
GPS  = hardware που βρίκει μέσω λήψεις από δορυφόρους που είσαι και δεν χρειάζεται internet.

Επίσης 3D κτήρια εξαρτάται ΜΟΝΟ από το λογισμικό σου αν θα δεις. Εμένα το i-GO π.χ δείχνει τα πάντα ακόμη και ύψη (βουνά, πλαγιές κλπ) όχι μόνο κτήρια. Χωρίς internet όλα αυτά και agps.

----------


## dog80

Τα πιό πολλά κινητά είναι άθλια στο θέμα GPS και γι αυτό χρειάζονται υποβοήθηση απο το A-GPS.

Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα πρίν αγοράσεις  κάνε την εξής δοκιμή: Εγκατέστησε αυτή την εφαρμογή https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....gpstest&hl=el και με σβηστό το 3g και wifi δές πόσο γρήγορα κλειδώνει το gps απο μόνο του.

Έχω δεί τρελές διαφορές, πχ δύο κινητά δίπλα-δίπλα, το ένα κινητό με το ζόρι να βρίσκει 3 δορυφόρους και το άλλο 10 με τη μία

----------


## Gaou

> Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις μαστορα.
> AGPS = λογισμικό που μέσω IP βρίσκει ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ που είσαι.
> GPS  = hardware που βρίκει μέσω λήψεις από δορυφόρους που είσαι και δεν χρειάζεται internet.
> 
> Επίσης 3D κτήρια εξαρτάται ΜΟΝΟ από το λογισμικό σου αν θα δεις. Εμένα το i-GO π.χ δείχνει τα πάντα ακόμη και ύψη (βουνά, πλαγιές κλπ) όχι μόνο κτήρια. Χωρίς internet όλα αυτά και agps.



 Η ip  απο που παιρνει δεδομενα ?
Δεν αντιλργω για το ιγκο. Εχεις παρατηρησει φυσικα οτι εχει φακελο buildings. Δεν μιλησα για το igo μιλησα για λογισμικα πιο συχρονα που εχουν την δυανοτητα να παιρνουν πληροφοριες μεσω των δικτυων κινητης ταυτοχρονα. Εκει τα αποτελεσματα ειναι εντυπωσιακα.
Εμενα μεσα στο σπιτι με με agps  μου δινει κατευθειαν θεση ακριβειας gps <10m ενω δεν εχει λοκαρει πανω απο τρεις δορυφορους.
Εν πασι περιοτωση δεν καταλαβα που εκανα λαθος.

----------


## savnik

> Εμενα μεσα στο σπιτι με με agps  μου δινει κατευθειαν θεση ακριβειας gps <10m ενω δεν εχει λοκαρει πανω απο τρεις δορυφορους.



Κλείσε το GPS και ξαναδοκίμασε το.

----------


## giannaras13

a_gps.png
απλα τα πραγματα

----------


## antonis_p

*Assisted GPS (abbreviated generally as A-GPS and less commonly as aGPS) is a system that is often able to significantly improve the startup performance, or* *time-to-first-fix (TTFF), of a GPS satellite-based positioning system. A-GPS is extensively used with GPS-capable cellular phones*

----------


## leosedf

> Η ip  απο που παιρνει δεδομενα ?
> Δεν αντιλργω για το ιγκο. Εχεις παρατηρησει φυσικα οτι εχει φακελο buildings. Δεν μιλησα για το igo μιλησα για λογισμικα πιο συχρονα που εχουν την δυανοτητα να παιρνουν πληροφοριες μεσω των δικτυων κινητης ταυτοχρονα. Εκει τα αποτελεσματα ειναι εντυπωσιακα.
> Εμενα μεσα στο σπιτι με με agps  μου δινει κατευθειαν θεση ακριβειας gps <10m ενω δεν εχει λοκαρει πανω απο τρεις δορυφορους.
> Εν πασι περιοτωση δεν καταλαβα που εκανα λαθος.



Μπα με το i-GO πάω ακριβώς με μέτρο εκεί που θέλω ακόμη και σε βουνά η οπουδήποτε, όσες φορές δοκίμασα τις σύγχρονες σαβούρες (google, sygic, mapfactor, tomtom) όλο μλκίες κάνουν τα λογισμικά.
Σκέτο GPS και Άγιος ο Θεός.

----------


## radiofonias

Αν είσαι στο βουνό και δεν έχει σήμα το τηλέφωνο πάνε όλα περίπατο και το ΑGPS φυσικά δεν βοηθάει καθόλου.
Λόγω δουλειάς έχω αλλάξει πολλές συσκευές GPS (οχι τηλέφωνα!)Έχω καταλήξει στο Garmin Dakota & Garmin Oregon, έχουν πολύ καλο δέκτη είναι γρήγορα πιάνουν και μέσα στο σπίτι δίπλα σε παραθυρο, εμβαδομετρούν το χωράφι αμα λάχει με μεγάλη ακρίβεια, απο εκεί που τα πήρα μου βάλαν και χάρτη ολων των βουνών της Ελλάδος.Ξέρω οτι είναι μια χώρια συσκευή απο αυτό που ψάχνεις αλλά είναι σίγουρη.
Αν πάλι θέλεις σήμα και καταγραφή της διαδρομής στο βουνό αλλά σε μεγάλο υψόμετρο και όχι σε χαράδρες και γκρέμια τότε ψάξε για κινητό με GPS που θα είναι ευκολη η μεταφορά στοιχείων στο google earth κτλ.

----------


## diony

Εγώ έχω το NAVΙGON 1200 , νομίζω πως έχει ένα από τα πιο φιλικά και εύχρηστα  μενού, αλλά και η εκφώνηση είναι πολύ κατατοπιστική
Αργεί λίγο να βρει δορυφόρους  , και επίσης δεν μπορείς να βάλεις συντεταγμένες χειροκίνητα (το NAVΙGON 1200) ,κάτι που σε επόμενα  μοντέλα το διόρθωσε ήδη
Αν  κάποτε το αλλάξω πάλι  NAVΙGON θα πάρω

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν είσαι στο βουνό και δεν έχει σήμα το τηλέφωνο πάνε όλα περίπατο και το ΑGPS φυσικά δεν βοηθάει καθόλου.
> Λόγω δουλειάς έχω αλλάξει πολλές συσκευές GPS (οχι τηλέφωνα!)Έχω καταλήξει στο Garmin Dakota & Garmin Oregon, έχουν πολύ καλο δέκτη είναι γρήγορα πιάνουν και μέσα στο σπίτι δίπλα σε παραθυρο, *εμβαδομετρούν το χωράφι αμα λάχει με μεγάλη ακρίβεια,* απο εκεί που τα πήρα μου βάλαν και χάρτη ολων των βουνών της Ελλάδος.Ξέρω οτι είναι μια χώρια συσκευή απο αυτό που ψάχνεις αλλά είναι σίγουρη.
> Αν πάλι θέλεις σήμα και καταγραφή της διαδρομής στο βουνό αλλά σε μεγάλο υψόμετρο και όχι σε χαράδρες και γκρέμια τότε ψάξε για κινητό με GPS που θα είναι ευκολη η μεταφορά στοιχείων στο google earth κτλ.



τι ακρίβεια ?
στα 10 στρέμματα χωράφι  πόσα στρέμματα  χάνει ?

----------


## Πατέντες

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Sygic σε ένα Turbo-X και σε ένα Samsung και κλειδώνει γρήγορα και με σκέτο GPS.
Το A-GPS χρησιμοποιεί ταυτόχρονα δορυφόρο και κεραία κινητής ή WI-FI για να βρεί γρήγορα την θέση σου.
Το A-GPS καταναλώνει MB, οπότε αν δεν έχεις κάποιο πακέτο MB θα σε χρεώσει.

----------


## xlife

> Το A-GPS καταναλώνει MB, οπότε αν δεν έχεις κάποιο πακέτο MB θα σε χρεώσει.



Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, ρωτάω
Έχω ένα Whatsup που του βάζω κάρτα κάθε χρόνο. Έχει μονίμως 0 ευρώ. Με το A-GPS ανοιχτό κλειδώνω σε δευτερόλεπτα. Χωρίς το A-GPS ανοιχτό κλειδώνει στο τέταρτο. Αφού ανοίξαμε αυτό το θέμα ας το ξεδιαλύνουμε κιόλας. Τελικά χρεώνει η δε χρεώνει από την κυψέλη? το λέω αυτό γιατί έχω την υποψία ότι παίρνει την τοποθεσία της κυψέλης και κάνει τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις για τον εντοπισμό χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται το κανονικό δίκτυο...

----------


## xlife

> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, ρωτάω
> Έχω ένα Whatsup που του βάζω κάρτα κάθε χρόνο. Έχει μονίμως 0 ευρώ. Με το A-GPS ανοιχτό κλειδώνω σε δευτερόλεπτα. Χωρίς το A-GPS ανοιχτό κλειδώνει στο τέταρτο. Αφού ανοίξαμε αυτό το θέμα ας το ξεδιαλύνουμε κιόλας. Τελικά χρεώνει η δε χρεώνει από την κυψέλη? το λέω αυτό γιατί έχω την υποψία ότι παίρνει την τοποθεσία της κυψέλης και κάνει τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις για τον εντοπισμό χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται το κανονικό δίκτυο...



Το βρήκα χρεώνεται μόνο σε googlemaps κτλ και οχι σε απλά προγράμματα πλοήγησης
http://www.techinsider.gr/rota-me-qu...ps-sto-kinito/

----------


## Gaou

> Το βρήκα χρεώνεται μόνο σε googlemaps κτλ και οχι σε απλά προγράμματα πλοήγησης
> http://www.techinsider.gr/rota-me-qu...ps-sto-kinito/



το αρθρο που παραπεμπεις λεει απο την μια χρεωνεται και απο την αλλη δεν χρεωνεται . το google map δεν ειναι προγραμμα πλοηγησης . το agps ειναι χρεωσιμο αλλα με το google map ο λογαριασμος θα παει στον θεο.
αμα θες λοιπον να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απενεργοποιεις agps και δεν πεφτει δραχμη . αν απο την αλλη χρησιμοποιεις προγραμμα που εχει χαρτες και τον μεγαλο ογκο αποθηκευμενα σε φυσικο μερος (sd) τοτε οι χρεωσεις σε προγραμμα συμβολαιου θα ειναι πολύ μικρες. εγω σε whatups το εχω κλειστο καθοτι το whatup δεν εχει ουτε kb τσαμπα.

----------


## xlife

> το αρθρο που παραπεμπεις λεει απο την μια χρεωνεται και απο την αλλη δεν χρεωνεται . το google map δεν ειναι προγραμμα πλοηγησης . το agps ειναι χρεωσιμο αλλα με το google map ο λογαριασμος θα παει στον θεο.
> αμα θες λοιπον να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απενεργοποιεις agps και δεν πεφτει δραχμη . αν απο την αλλη χρησιμοποιεις προγραμμα που εχει χαρτες και τον μεγαλο ογκο αποθηκευμενα σε φυσικο μερος (sd) τοτε οι χρεωσεις σε προγραμμα συμβολαιου θα ειναι πολύ μικρες. εγω σε whatups το εχω κλειστο καθοτι το whatup δεν εχει ουτε kb τσαμπα.



Εγω δεν έχω θέμα μιας και δεν έχω ποτέ ουτε 1 ευρώ στο whatsup. Απλά το έθεσα για να γνωρίζουμε, και να γνωρίζουν όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## savnik

> Μπα με το *i-GO* πάω ακριβώς με μέτρο εκεί που θέλω ακόμη και σε βουνά η οπουδήποτε, όσες φορές δοκίμασα τις σύγχρονες σαβούρες (google, *sygic*, mapfactor, tomtom) όλο μλκίες κάνουν τα λογισμικά.
> Σκέτο GPS και Άγιος ο Θεός.



Ποιό IGO έχεις;
Με το Sygic ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Πάντα με πήγαινε ακριβώς εκεί που ήθελα.

----------


## leosedf

Και το R3 και το primo, χάρτες navteq η ότι βρω.

----------


## Gaou

και εμενα μου αρεσει πολύ το sygic . αυτο δε το hud που εχει βγάλει σαν Plugin ειναι όλα μα όλα τα λεφτα. απο εκει και στο εξής όσο υπαρχουν χαρτες το igo θα ειναι απο τις πιο σταθερες αξιες στην πλοηγηση.
επισης το sygic στα 30 euro ειναι πολύ ανταγωνιστικο

----------


## radiofonias

> τι ακρίβεια ?
> στα 10 στρέμματα χωράφι  πόσα στρέμματα  χάνει ?



Αν ρωτάς ποσα τεγραγωνικά , σε μια καλή μερα χωρις σύνεφα δεν χάνει τίποτα! στο ένα χέρι το Garmin και στο άλλο το leica GS 20  αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.

----------

nikknikk4 (11-01-15)

----------


## Gaou

εισαστε τοπογραφος ? εγω γιατι πιστευω ότι και τα δύο εχουν αποκλιση ? νομιζω παιρνουν σήμα και τα δυο απο τους ιδιους δορυφόρους. 

ειχα την εντυπωση ότι υπηρχε αποκλιση και ότι ηταν εσκεμένη .

νταξει μ...α ειπα ξανα.

----------


## picdev

το gps εσκεμμένα έχει κάποια μέτρα απόκλειση, στα στρατιωτικά gps μπαίνει ένας κωδικός και μπορούν να κλειδώσουν την ελάχιστη απόσταση.
Εγώ έχω κάνει χαρτογράφηση σε χωράφια μια χαρά, αφού πήρα συντεταγμένες , μπήκα στο site του κτηματολογίου και έδωσα συντεταγμένες και μετά σκίασα την αεροφωτογραφία, και 10 μέτρα να έχει απόκλιση , ξεχωρίζεις απο την αεροφωτογραφία τα όρια

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν ρωτάς ποσα τεγραγωνικά , σε μια καλή μερα χωρις σύνεφα δεν χάνει τίποτα! στο ένα χέρι το Garmin και στο άλλο το leica GS 20  αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.



ευχαριστω 
ειναι εύκολο να βάλεις ποια μοντέλα  Dakota &  Oregon είναι

και μια ακόμη ερωτηση αυτα τα gps μεχρι ποιο υψόμετρο μπορούν να πιάνουν σήμα ?

----------


## radiofonias

Garmin Dakota 20 και Garmin Oregon 400 και 450. Οι βασικές δυνατότητες είναι ίδιες απλά τα δυο τελευταία έχουν μεγαλύτερη οθόνη. 
Οσον αφορά το υψόμετρο δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός όσο ψηλότερα τόσο καλύτερο σήμα έχεις. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε αρκετα βουνά στην Β.Ελλάδα και στις άλπεις μέχρι 3500 μέτρα. Αν αποφασίσεις να το πάρεις να ζητήσεις να σου βάλουν στην καρτα και χάρτες βουνών, επίσης κυκλοφορούν χάρτες ευρώπης και έχεις και ένα πλήρες μηχάνημα και για τον δρόμο.
Αν θές περισότερες πληροφορίες στείλε π.μ.

----------


## γάτος

> το gps εσκεμμένα έχει κάποια μέτρα απόκλειση, στα στρατιωτικά gps μπαίνει ένας κωδικός και μπορούν να κλειδώσουν την ελάχιστη απόσταση.
> Εγώ έχω κάνει χαρτογράφηση σε χωράφια μια χαρά, αφού πήρα συντεταγμένες , μπήκα στο site του κτηματολογίου και έδωσα συντεταγμένες και μετά σκίασα την αεροφωτογραφία, και 10 μέτρα να έχει απόκλιση , ξεχωρίζεις απο την αεροφωτογραφία τα όρια



To GPS *είχε* εσκεμμένη απόκλιση (Selective Availablity).
Για δείτε εδώ.

----------

